# Spider Web!



## JordynKelly (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay now this may be the craziest topic for a while but I have a problem with a Spider Web..

Now, I don't mean a Swirl Mark, I mean an actual spider web on my wing mirror! I'll remove it, and clean it, then within hours to a day it's back again. Pretty positive I have a little friend living in the wing mirror somewhere. I've tried blasting around the glass etc but somehow it's surviving!

Anyone ever had something as daft as this? Does the glass come out easy enough? I'm thinking about doing this to remove it?


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Try a vacume with a small attachment or blast it out with air using a compressor


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sneak out late at night when the little feller is on his web and evict him


----------



## JordynKelly (Apr 30, 2014)

So I've found that a decent sized Sledgehammer works a treat! Even gets rid of the wing mirror so they can't come back! :lol:


----------



## Mrcoolguy (Dec 10, 2013)

Creepy crawly spray?


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Mrcoolguy said:


> Creepy crawly spray?


Could be worse, you could have these chaps living in your conservatory, and that was a chinook of a bumble bee :mrgreen:


----------



## tom2020 (Oct 22, 2014)

Power washer haha


----------



## Lanmate (Oct 17, 2014)

I had the same problem for 6 months. The spider survived many attempts to remove it through washing. I eventually caught it one day when I saw it on the web while I was parked up. Luckily it didn't move when I opened the window and the rest is history


----------

